# Carb Back-Loading (John Kiefer): WTF?



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2013)

Nutshell of this guy's approach seems to be this:

* Skip breakfast
* Eat keto-style throughout the day up to your workout (if you workout in the PM after work)
* Go home and gorge yourself with dirty carbs (not kidding...he wants high GI carbs...pizza...fawking cherry turnovers are his thing...)
* Sleep

He gets into the notion of blunting insulin response during a prep period for those at or above 15% bf when starting, but I think I hit the basics. Basically you're "carbing up" for your workout the following day, so on those days when you'll be off the following (eg. today is Mon and you don't train on Tues) you'll not get the nighttime carb hog-down, but will instead go with fat & protein. 

Here's a couple of reviews (may not be entirely unbiased...YMMV)

Interested in the Bro perspective as this sounds like shenanigans to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2013)

It works.  Keifer knows his shit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It works.  Keifer knows his shit.



For shits and giggles, I plugged some numbers into MyFitnessPal that would support a guy my size. Considering that I train 6 days a week (I'll concede that one of those is an arm day and probably not worthy of a carb backload), I'm eating like fawking Pop-Tarts, peanut butter (natty of course) and dark chocolate chips (yea I had to get you where it hurts, Big Fella) like five nights a week on this beyatch  

May have to give this a run for a couple of weeks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2013)

My Carb Backload Days would look like this...

Calories	Carbs	   Fat	   Protein	Sodium	Sugar
3,706	         239	   210	     249	 2,808	 115


----------



## Azog (Aug 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It works.  Keifer knows his shit.



Ehhhhhh it MIGHT work if you are strictly concerned with weight loss. I tried this diet and got fat. Beware. I would not expect to maintain bf levels and gain lean mass while using such a diet....


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2013)

Azog said:


> Ehhhhhh it MIGHT work if you are strictly concerned with weight loss. I tried this diet and got fat. Beware. I would not expect to maintain bf levels and gain lean mass while using such a diet....



But...but...pop-tarts...


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 6, 2013)

It does work, seen it work for a couple different guys.  Diets do not interest me though.


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2013)

I like this guys blog simply because it is amusing. He has his good and bad points, but I thought I would throw this article up on this thread to, as the title of it says, "stir the pot".


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2013)

I loved that interview, Azog. New subscriber to that guy's blog.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2013)

Been experimenting with this for a couple of days now. Interesting. Def helps to ring the water weight out, and I've dropped 5 Lbs while gorging on carbs at night. 

Biggest challenge thus far has been my weekend training schedule and having to stay largely fasted before my workout. Kiefer does suggest what he calls an "Accelerator Shake" (basically just coffee, coconut oil and a small amount of whey to avoid spiking insulin) but damn...I miss my big-ass weekend breakfast...

Upside is the evening hog-down.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 11, 2013)

I would like to try it. Doing a recomp Spongy right now though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I would like to try it. Doing a recomp Spongy right now though.



Spongy is The Man. You'll do well with him.


----------

